#ubuntu-it-meeting 2010-11-11
 * peppe84 is away: Me ne sono andato per i fatti miei
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-11-07
<blacklist> Salve a tutti
<blacklist> ho un problema con xubuntu 13.10
